
Ask HN: Have you ever used Game Theory in a real-life problem/project? - bhnmmhmd
Game theory is interesting, but I&#x27;m wondering whether it can really be used in real-life projects?
======
danieltillett
The reason why you are having a problem finding practical uses of game theory
is for some strange reason economists have decided to call the whole field
Mechanism Design [0]. Once you know the right term to use you will find lots
of examples.

0\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanism_design](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mechanism_design)

------
JPLeRouzic
Some smart people are using game theory to mitigate cancer acquired resistance
to drugs:

[https://github.com/cunninghamjj/Applying-evolutionary-
princi...](https://github.com/cunninghamjj/Applying-evolutionary-principles-
to-optimize-control-of-mcrpc)

------
png_hero
Comes up all the time in business decision making.

Adverse Selection

Principal/Agent

Pareto

BATNA

